# Annie FINALLY kidded!!!!Update pg.4



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

So I went and checked on Annie yesterday afternoon and her udder has gotten considerably larger since the day before! We are a 10 days from her due date.....come on babies. Keeping fingers crossed that she kids in broad day light like all her other kiddings  Also, Dove, who I have no exact date for is getting close to I think. Her udder is pretty good size now whereas before you could only see her teats. She definitely has an udder now. Now the waiting game. I'll try to get udder pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This pic is Dove about a month ago. You can see by both pics she has really *grown* 





Well here is a pic of Dove. She won't let me get behind her to take an udder pic  and hubby isn't here to hold her so I can either. Maybe later. My camera doesn't have a flash and the udder pics of Annie I took aren't coming out good. So, until hubby gets home I can't put any udder pics up  because he will have to hold them outside while I snap the pics.


I am back and forth from the barn every half hour or so. Dove is definitely kidding in the next two hours. Majorly protruding vulva, up in between contractions and down during them. She isn't pushing yet but she is definitely nearly there. Will keep this updated so check back. I would just stay solely in the barn but hubby is out of town and I have three children in the house (2 babies sleeping and an older watching them) and one child with me so i can't be out too long.........wish I could! Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 23, 2011)

I do love me some udder pics!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

So what do you guys think? How many in there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

At least one. 

Good luck!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> At least one.
> 
> Good luck!


  Good guess!!!!    

Hope they do great for you!! Im going out on a limb!!

TWO!!! Thats my guess!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

> At least one.
> 
> Good luck!




I sure hope so with the gut she has!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 25, 2011)

I was up practically ALL night!! No there aren't any kids yet and it wasn't with either of these does either!! The other doe Kiss has been soft on her backend for a week now and she has been laying down alot the last couple of days and I put the baby monitor out there last night and she was maa-ing occasionally which made me throw on my winter gear and go out several times checking her and nothing!!!! I am going insane!! Between her and my six month old thats teething I can't get any sleep!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

I do believe Dove is gonna kid within the next 24 hours. See how streamlined she looks in that fat pic of her just a few days ago? Well now her belly is all bunched up on either side and there is obvious space where it was all even. She looks like she is opening and has some discharge. She is breathing heavier but not pushing at all yet. When she isn't eating she just stands kinda staring into space a little and her tail is kinda hooked. She feels soft around her tail bone and her udder is big. Hoping she doesn't need any help after yesterday's tragedy. I don't even know what to do.......oh yes, I have read what to do many times but I have yet to actually do it! And its cold brrrrrrrr......I'll be in and out all night probably checking for goat kids and my own two-legged kids in the house. I do have a baby monitor on too.  I should be excited but I am really scared now


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck with Dove, it does sound like she is getting close. Or, she could play around like that another three weeks...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

I sure hope this birth goes better for you.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoping this goes quick and easy for you and her!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 26, 2011)

Sooooo????  Is she a liar?  Or are there kids?


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 27, 2011)

I bet the Doe Code is in force......... nutty critters


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

Awaiting the news!!!!

Hoping all is going great!!  It snowed last night so Im sure you were out there!!!  Thats the way it goes!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

After all night back and forth from the barn and a water pipe busting and my hubby away from home and having to walk all the way to the barn alone and its snowing..........she hasn't had them YET. However her 'woo-hoo' is saying she is going to at any minute. No water bag or amber goop yet though so I am just going with the flow. She still isn't in the pushing stage but I expect it to start any minute. Now for some coffee and breakfast  I am gonna take some 'woo-hoo' pics and post so you can see its for real! She just wanted to keep me up all night


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 27, 2011)

So exciting!! I am always excited to see what colors the kids are.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 27, 2011)

Woo-hoo is a happy noise and hoo-hoo is the back end of a goat.... 

So you say "Woo-hoo!" when a healthy doeling comes out of a hoo-hoo....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had a doe with her "hoo-hoo" looking ready for a week now. And the due date isn't until feb 2nd.  I don't go "woo-hoo" until there are actually live babies on the ground nursing.  We had 7" of  ice and snow  last night with a "hoo-hoo" looking ready, and still no babies.  :/


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok so here is her HOO-HOO  It actually looks more red and swollen and open than this. I couldn't get a real up close shot cause my flash kept making it too bright.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one in the kidding pen that has been building an udder for 44 days, has had discharge for 19 days and has a hoo hoo that says anytime now for 9 days.  Her ligs disapeared Tuesday. 

Her pen mate kidded last night with no signs at all!  She was scarfing down gran, five minutes later she was calmly chewing hay and *plop* a baby just dropped on the ground.   

I agree with 20kids, don't count your kids until they are on the ground!

And a watched doe never kids.  


Good luck, hope for lots of pink (or blue if that's what you want)


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

I want pink


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> I want pink


I'm thinking pink for you and me since I've got one honoring the code too.

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Who knows when she will go. Hopefully it will be during the day and no problems for you.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

Geez! I just go to do another check and she is standing eating hay likes it going outta style and her hoo-hoo doesn't look nearly as red and swollen as before but the then I check Annie in the next stall over that is due on Feb. 2 and she is laying down with thick white discharge coming out of her vulva. I just checked her early this morning and she was closed at tight as a zipper back there with no wetness and now she is discharging thick mucous and open  these goats are for sure driving me insane!!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 27, 2011)

That is their main occupation.  Goats are liars.  Hoo-hoo's are liars, too.

But....woo-hoo for baby goats!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 27, 2011)

My little mini nubian was goopy and puffy for at least a month last spring before she gave birth for the first time. The plus to that was she pushed a big doeling out all by herself and without making a noise. I got interested in a TV show and looked up and saw the doeling standing on the video monitor! Ran down to the barn and all was well....too easy. Made up for the next delivery which was vet assited 10# single buckling and the 3rd a mispresented nigerian cross doeling.  2 vet calls . Luckily babies and mommies were ok.  I will say I could not feel the babies at the very end and the day before they were jumping in the  womb! Also all my does appeared to look "less pregnant" toward the very end when the babies got into position.


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> My little mini nubian was goopy and puffy for at least a month last spring before she gave birth for the first time. The plus to that was she pushed a big doeling out all by herself and without making a noise. I got interested in a TV show and looked up and saw the doeling standing on the video monitor! Ran down to the barn and all was well....too easy. Made up for the next delivery which was vet assited 10# single buckling and the 3rd a mispresented nigerian cross doeling.  2 vet calls . Luckily babies and mommies were ok.  I will say I could not feel the babies at the very end and the day before they were jumping in the  womb! Also all my does appeared to look "less pregnant" toward the very end when the babies got into position.


Ohhh! This helps me - a little I think...I felt babies in my Daisy yesterday and today I cannot feel them and she looks less pregnant...so maybe tonight for me?  

RebelINny - I'm rooting for you!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I am still waiting but I expect any time now. They are both gearing up for sure, and I honestly thought they would have kidded already.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Still no kids? I've had 2 does give birth! Get going girl!


----------



## elevan (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting too! So I know how you feel!    Come on girls!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2011)

I WISH they would hurry up!!! They both look like someone stuck a firecracker in their backsides but still no kids. They are up this morning eating hay and acting normal UGH!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you know that the more times you post, "They're close" or "I'm sure it's today" that they will purposely deleay another 24 hrs at least?

I don't ever say, "So and so is in labor" until I see definite contractions...because they love to make liars out of us.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

Well Annie is due today and Sicily is due on the 4th and Dove, I don't know but she's close. I wish Annie would hurry up already!!! I checked her this morning and she isn't doing anything but eating and doesn't have a huge udder but she doesn't usually have a huge udder anyway even in milk but she doesn't even look very open today. Ugh! Of course this is the doe that last year also looked fine and the 15 minutes I was in the other barn watching a different doe kid Annie had dropped twins. In fifteen minutes with no opening, goop, or anything. The only thing that made me wonder was she was in the barn instead of outside with the other goats  She is a sneak!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck. Hope all goes well.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 9, 2011)

Well Annie FINALLY did it!!!She kidded today at 12 pm. I was there and this is the first time in three kiddings that I have finally got to SEE her kid. She had a single doeling.....7lbs. She is gorgeous! Annie is the goat in my profile pic. She is 50% Alpine and 50% Nubian. She was bred to a registered French Alpine buck and I don't have him any more and lost a buck and doe kid from him this year because they were aborted  She is all I will be able to get out of him and I am soooooooooo happy she is a SHE. Sorry no pics yet as my batteries are dead in my camera and my puter is crashed but maybe in a couple of days I can get a pic on here. She has a white face and ears and from her neck down she has chinchilla color spashing. She has a real wide dorsel stripe all the way down her back that looks very dark roan and has dark roan on the lower side of her left side and the chinchilla spotting on the upper of that side. Her right side is all white with chinchilla colored spots . The very neat thing is that her right ear stands erect while her left lops . I will try to get a pic. I had to help a bit as her head was big and Annie's vulva lip was stuck on her forehead. Thankfully nothing major and they are both doing excellent. Trying to decide a name. Her sire is Only*Kidding One More Round (Rounder) and I want to have something of his name in hers. I am playing with MerryGo Round, Rounder's Uno or something like that. Any suggestions or if you like one of the names I posted then VOTE  I need a name for her! Still waiting on Dove (building an udder) and Stella who was due yesterday. Annie was 7 days late!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 9, 2011)

So glad it went well for you and her.  Hoping the best for the next two.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see the lil boogers!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 9, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Well Annie FINALLY did it!!!She kidded today at 12 pm. I was there and this is the first time in three kiddings that I have finally got to SEE her kid. She had a single doeling.....7lbs. She is gorgeous! Annie is the goat in my profile pic. She is 50% Alpine and 50% Nubian. She was bred to a registered French Alpine buck and I don't have him any more and lost a buck and doe kid from him this year because they were aborted  She is all I will be able to get out of him and I am soooooooooo happy she is a SHE. Sorry no pics yet as my batteries are dead in my camera and my puter is crashed but maybe in a couple of days I can get a pic on here. She has a white face and ears and from her neck down she has chinchilla color spashing. She has a real wide dorsel stripe all the way down her back that looks very dark roan and has dark roan on the lower side of her left side and the chinchilla spotting on the upper of that side. Her right side is all white with chinchilla colored spots . The very neat thing is that her right ear stands erect while her left lops . I will try to get a pic. I had to help a bit as her head was big and Annie's vulva lip was stuck on her forehead. Thankfully nothing major and they are both doing excellent. Trying to decide a name. Her sire is Only*Kidding One More Round (Rounder) and I want to have something of his name in hers. I am playing with MerryGo Round, Rounder's Uno or something like that. Any suggestions or if you like one of the names I posted then VOTE  I need a name for her! Still waiting on Dove (building an udder) and Stella who was due yesterday. Annie was 7 days late!!


Shady Acre's Round Robin!!   she sounds 100% adorable! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I've heard that doe kids tend to take a little longer pregnancy than males but I don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wonderful!  Can't wait to see pictures.  Hope all goes well with the others... enjoy!!


----------

